# TINYCHAT



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2012)

join y'all

http://tinychat.com/a921q


----------



## williamd (Apr 3, 2012)

mkay. Edit:Ugh I cant  sorry


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm having a blast with your chair.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 5, 2012)

SockHead said:


> join y'all
> 
> http://tinychat.com/a921q



Is this just a chat site, or is there video? Also, isn't that what the IRC is for?
Is this going to be a recurring thing, or was this just once?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/newroomlol

ok everyone come here


----------



## Princess (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay everyone come seriously


----------



## Keenan (Apr 5, 2012)

SockHead said:


> http://tinychat.com/newroomlol
> 
> ok everyone come here



I would have come, but I saw this at 10:30, and I didn't want to wake my family up. If I'm online when I see the message, I'll come on.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I would have come, but I saw this at 10:30, and I didn't want to wake my family up. If I'm online when I see the message, I'll come on.



it's usually late at night though, so try the weekends.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2012)

screenshots lol











gallow's & pally's face omg lol i ate poop so thats why they did that


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 5, 2012)

We require more people next time.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh god I forgot about this one hahahaha


----------



## Keenan (Apr 6, 2012)

SockHead said:


> it's usually late at night though, so try the weekends.


I'm on spring break now, so I'll probably be around.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'm on spring break now, so I'll probably be around.


I"m on a fall/easter break for 2 weeks so i will be too


----------



## SockHead (Apr 10, 2012)

EVERYONE COME AND WATCH ME TURN 19!!!!!!!! http://tinychat.com/sockheadsbirthdayparty


----------



## Keenan (Apr 10, 2012)

We watched people lag, made faces and yelled at Jubs for not having a webcam. Most fun I've had in years. I'll do that again whenever I'm around.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/swag100million

YO PEOPLE COME


----------



## Keenan (Apr 14, 2012)

SockHead said:


> http://tinychat.com/swag100million
> 
> YO PEOPLE COME


I came too late.  Are we doing this again soon?


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I came too late.  Are we doing this again soon?



I was sleeping


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/pallycakeandsarahbear

You guys are welcome to join me and Sarahdactyl


----------



## Keenan (May 4, 2012)

Pardon the bump, but are we ever doing this again?

I've also added some of you guys on Skype, maybe we can do that instead or as well.


----------



## SockHead (May 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Pardon the bump, but are we ever doing this again?
> 
> I've also added some of you guys on Skype, maybe we can do that instead or as well.



You have to pay to use multiple cameras on skype. Tinychat is the best for a lot of people. And I don't know. Maybe someday when I'm really bored I'll post in here.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Pardon the bump, but are we ever doing this again?
> 
> I've also added some of you guys on Skype, maybe we can do that instead or as well.



wats yo skype?


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/h00000llllllaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Justin (May 23, 2012)

Here we observe the wild Sockhead eating a pizza pringle chip for us.


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2012)

The Sock show was gr8


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/pizzahutntacobell


----------



## Keenan (May 24, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> http://tinychat.com/pizzahutntacobell


How do I miss the one about the combination pizza hut and taco bell? If they're going to be late, can they at least be on a weekend so I have a chance of participating?


----------



## Princess (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, I think we're doing it again tomorrow night, then on Saturday~


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

and then i'll get banned just for joining again

LOL!


----------



## Keenan (May 25, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Yeah, I think we're doing it again tomorrow night, then on Saturday~


I have soccer on Saturday, but I'm free tonight.


----------



## SockHead (May 25, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/imatthepizzahutimathetacobell

join dudes


----------



## Brad (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Princess (May 25, 2012)

I look pretty hot in pink.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

I R LE CUTE DOGGY


----------



## Keenan (May 26, 2012)

Brad said:


>


Now I'm really mad I left.


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2012)

It only got better as the night progressed.


----------



## SockHead (May 26, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> It only got better as the night progressed.



dirtier***

also i look so confused in that pic lol


----------



## SockHead (May 26, 2012)

im hosting the sock show http://tinychat.com/thesockshow


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2012)

BRAD'S HOT BRO


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

GUYS I BE THERE SOON K?


----------



## sarahbear (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

what the hell is with my hand


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2012)

tinychat.com/biggiesmallsisprettygay


----------



## Keenan (May 26, 2012)

I had fun tonight. I'm up for tinychat anytime I'm around.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 26, 2012)

O H MY G OF D PLEASE NO


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2012)

MY EYES


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

hot



Spoiler



*fap fap fap*


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2012)

Oh my god, saving that picture of Brad's bro.


----------



## Brad (May 27, 2012)

His exact words: *sigh* oh my god....


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2012)

did we ever figure out who that jacob guy was


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Oh my god, saving that picture of Brad's bro.



naww thx bb means a lot <3



Brad said:


> His exact words: *sigh* oh my god....


has he seen me single ladies?




Justin said:


> did we ever figure out who that jacob guy was



no LOL!


guys he never sent me an e-mail :'(


Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (May 27, 2012)

Guys, when summer comes 'round, we should pull an all-nighter on tinychat. It shall be intense.


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Guys, when summer comes 'round, we should pull an all-nighter on tinychat. It shall be intense.



I would be for this. Just sayin.


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2012)

It would have to be planned to fit everyone's schedule.


----------



## Keenan (May 27, 2012)

Justin said:


> I would be for this. Just sayin.


Are you sere? Turtles are supposed to get 15 hours of sleep.

But seriously, glad you're on board. It could be really fun if everyone actually stays all night and we get a decent amount of people.


sleepingsickness said:


> It would have to be planned to fit everyone's schedule.


I know. Summer vacation doesn't start for about another month, (for me, at least) so we have plenty of time to plan. Any specific dates work/not work for people?


----------



## Brad (May 27, 2012)

An all nighter would be cool.


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2012)

I would def. not do an all nighter. ;3


----------



## Keenan (May 27, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I would def. not do an all nighter. ;3


All night is preferred, but you don't have to stay for it all. 

If anyone is interested, July 2[SUP]ed[/SUP] is what we're shooting for. We can adjust it based on who's around.


----------



## SockHead (May 27, 2012)

Let's just do it every Saturday or Friday or something.


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2012)

Keenan said:


> All night is preferred, but you don't have to stay for it all.
> 
> If anyone is interested, July 2[SUP]ed[/SUP] is what we're shooting for. We can adjust it based on who's around.



My birthday ;o


----------



## Keenan (May 27, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Let's just do it every Saturday or Friday or something.


Going by the pattern game night followed, that might not be such a great idea. Because it was a weekly thing, (I'm assuming here. It makes sense to me) they felt it was okay to miss it. It was just going to happen next week, why come? I'd be happy to do it every week, but I think that will lower participation. 
Maybe we can start it off on one night and extend it if people had fun and are willing to do it more often and/or regularly.



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> My birthday ;o


Then we shall reschedule it. Or, if we do have it weekly, you can skip a week. (If we do it then, you should at least stop by so we can wish you a happy birthday!)


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I would def. not do an all nighter. ;3



Awww, why not? D:


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2012)

I'm not going to do an all nighter either way, so feel free to put it on my birthday, lol.

I don't want to mess up my sleep schedule.

...in other words I'm an old man now


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2012)

Well Sockhead and I tinychat close to every other day and we manage to always get people, so I don't think participation will be an issue.

Unless you're looking for the amount of people we had in the last two.


----------



## Keenan (May 27, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I'm not going to do an all nighter either way, so feel free to put it on my birthday, lol.


Even if you're not going to join us all night, at least come for a bit.


Spoiler







			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> I don't want to mess up my sleep schedule....in other words I'm an old man now














			
				sleepingsickness said:
			
		

> Well Sockhead and I tinychat close to every other day and we manage to always get people, so I don't think participation will be an issue.
> Unless you're looking for the amount of people we had in the last two.


The more people the better, but at a weekly thing, I wouldn't expect more than a few each week. If it was planned, I'd expect at least the amount we had last night, but with more people staying.


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2012)

I would of course ;o


----------



## SockHead (May 27, 2012)

Okay new rule, all participants must be topless after 12 Okay sound good?


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Okay new rule, all participants must be topless after 12 Okay sound good?



how are you a mod? 

(just kidding)


----------



## Keenan (May 27, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I would of course ;o


Good.



			
				Sockhead said:
			
		

> Okay new rule, all participants must be topless after 12 Okay sound good?


You have my full support.


----------



## Elliot (May 27, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Okay new rule, all participants must be topless after 12 Okay sound good?



o_o.


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2012)

I think Elliot approves.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2012)

link pls


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

all nighter = sleep deprived = ppl r horny
idc all nighters for you is afternoon for me LOL!




SockHead said:


> Okay new rule, all participants must be topless after 12 Okay sound good?


SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> all nighter = sleep deprived = ppl r horny
> idc all nighters for you is afternoon for me LOL!
> 
> 
> ...



I must know when this takes place.  WHEN IS THIS TAKING PLACE?~!


----------



## Kip (May 28, 2012)

I'd love to join but i don't have a web cam so you wont see me :<


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

Sonicdude41 said:


> I must know when this takes place.  WHEN IS THIS TAKING PLACE?~!



we dont know.


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2012)

June 2nd is the date as of now.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

i'll be there bb


----------



## Liv (May 28, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> June 2nd is the date as of now.



Ahah, that's the date of the Chem SAT2. But either way, I would love to participate.


----------



## Keenan (May 28, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> June 2nd is the date as of now.


Wait... I thought we agreed on July 2nd, not June. 
Luckily June 2nd is a Saturday, so there's still a chance of me participating. Maybe we could have June 2nd be our trial run and make it weekly or more often in the summer?


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2012)

Welp, I meant July 2nd.


----------



## SockHead (May 28, 2012)

June 2nd is good too though


----------



## Brad (May 28, 2012)

Either sounds good to me.


----------



## Keenan (May 28, 2012)

A day before might work better for me, just so I have more time to catch up on sleep. Would that still work for everyone? (June 1st)


----------



## Brad (May 28, 2012)

Yeah. Since its a Friday.


----------



## SockHead (May 28, 2012)

Okay good planning June 1st it is.


----------



## Liv (May 28, 2012)

If it's on June 1st, I can't participate at all.


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2012)

We should keep June and July 2nd.


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2012)

So how many of you are _actually _ going to stay up all night? I'm foreseeing all of you leaving at like 12.


----------



## SockHead (May 28, 2012)

Justin said:


> So how many of you are _actually _ going to stay up all night? I'm foreseeing all of you leaving at like 12.



I stay up to like 4am every night yo cant stop me


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I stay up to like 4am every night yo cant stop me



TIME ZONES. That's only 1 here.


----------



## SockHead (May 28, 2012)

Justin said:


> TIME ZONES. That's only 1 here.



I know I'm just sayin' that's when I go to sleep normally.


----------



## Keenan (May 28, 2012)

Justin said:


> TIME ZONES. That's only 1 here.


Where is "here"?

I'll try to stay up. Once summer comes, there's nothing stopping me. (unless I get really tired)


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

i will always be there!


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Where is "here"?
> 
> I'll try to stay up. Once summer comes, there's nothing stopping me. (unless I get really tired)



West coast. Or British Columbia to be more precise.


----------



## bittermeat (May 28, 2012)

definitely up for any all-nighters during the summer time

i'm actually pullling one tonight to start a huge project yey for procrastination \m/


----------



## Princess (May 29, 2012)

Pretty sure bittermeat and I will stay up since we're such pros at allnighters \m/


----------



## bittermeat (May 29, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Pretty sure bittermeat and I will stay up since we're such pros at allnighters \m/


yeeee buddy


----------



## Keenan (May 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> West coast. Or British Columbia to be more precise.


I knew it was somewhere on the west side, but for some reason I wasn't expecting Canada.

I'm glad this is working out so well! If we do make June 2nd our first date, there is a low chance of me staying up all night because I have school until the 21st. When summer comes, I'll be around all night unless I have something else to do the next day.


----------



## Kip (May 29, 2012)

I'm able to join any day other than friday.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

guys, instead of all taking shots this time we should all do the cinnamon challenge.


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> guys, instead of all taking shots this time we should all do the cinnamon challenge.



Oh god no. I refuse. Actually, I wouldn't mind making gifs of you guys doing it. But myself? HELL NO.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> Oh god no. I refuse. Actually, I wouldn't mind making gifs of you guys doing it. But myself? HELL NO.



I DID IT TWICE
AND THE SECOND TIME I SWALLOWED.

mouth of steel


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> guys, instead of all taking shots this time we should all do the cinnamon challenge.



Um, all?
I was the only one..


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Um, all?
> I was the only one..



hardcore

it's a real shame I don't have a webcam.


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2012)

You can still join us Seanny.


----------



## Keenan (May 30, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> You can still join us Seanny.


Everyone is welcome! The more the merrier.

So just to make sure, are we going on Saturday? Or are we waiting a month? The chances of me staying all night before school ends are very slim, but I'll still come if we do.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Um, all?
> I was the only one..



because i only drink water out of my shot glasses to look cool


----------



## Brad (May 30, 2012)

Okay, so, are we doing this on saturday, or friday?


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

both


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> because i only drink water out of my shot glasses to look cool



saywut


----------



## Keenan (May 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> both


We can't do both. I vote Friday.


----------



## SockHead (May 31, 2012)

Keenan said:


> We can't do both. I vote Friday.



WE CAN IF WE WANT!!


----------



## Keenan (May 31, 2012)

SockHead said:


> WE CAN IF WE WANT!!


I'll stay late on Friday. I might come for a bit Saturday.


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2012)

I can't do Friday, and I can't stay up all night Saturday.


----------



## Keenan (May 31, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> I can't do Friday, and I can't stay up all night Saturday.


Then I'll come for a few hours on Saturday. I probably won't stay all night either, I'll save that for the summer.


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2012)

Haha i hope i remember to join, i mean with all them anime coming on and all




Bidoof said:


> I DID IT TWICE
> AND THE SECOND TIME I SWALLOWED.
> 
> mouth of steel



That sounds wrong ROFL


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2012)

Kip said:


> Haha i hope i remember to join, i mean with all them anime coming on and all



Lets watch it..... toogetttherrrr.


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2012)

idc i can be there whenever. 

I have no life -.-


----------



## SockHead (Jun 1, 2012)

When do you guys want to start?


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2012)

How about 7 or 8?


----------



## Keenan (Jun 1, 2012)

Brad said:


> How about 7 or 8?


8ish works for me. Your time or my time?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 1, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/teebeetee

Join y'all


----------



## Keenan (Jun 1, 2012)

SockHead said:


> http://tinychat.com/teebeetee
> 
> Join y'all


I'll come for a bit, but I'll stay longer tomorrow when more people are coming.


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2012)

i coming


----------



## Keenan (Jun 1, 2012)

Tomorrow:
I'll make the room so I can have the fancy star by my name. (and because this was my idea ) I'll make it around 7/8 and post it here. I'm only staying till 11, sadly.

When summer vacation starts, we should think of stuff to do so we're not bored. We'll be up all night, so we should have some ideas of stuff to do. My ideas:

Share music or videos

Raid a random tinychat room

I'll think of more...
Any feedback or suggestions? 10-12 hours will get boring very quickly if we don't have something to do...


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2012)

guys chris humped the guitar, just sayin'

@keenan: tomorrow i'll be there ~11am GMT +10




			
				keenan said:
			
		

> When summer vacation starts, we should think of stuff to do so we're not bored. We'll be up all night, so we should have some ideas of stuff to do.



get naked


----------



## Princess (Jun 2, 2012)

It doesn't really matter who makes the tinychat Keenan, if you really wanna look at who's idea it was first, then it was sockhead and me who started is tinychat thing welp.

Hope you guys had fun today


----------



## Keenan (Jun 2, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> It doesn't really matter who makes the tinychat Keenan, if you really wanna look at who's idea it was first, then it was sockhead and me who started is tinychat thing welp.
> 
> Hope you guys had fun today


I was kidding. Anyone can make it. Whoever gets here first has the privilege.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> It doesn't really matter who makes the tinychat Keenan, if you really wanna look at who's idea it was first, then it was sockhead and me who started is tinychat thing welp.
> 
> Hope you guys had fun today



i missed you so much <3


----------



## Keenan (Jun 2, 2012)

No one started anything yet... I shall
http://tinychat.com/n0jc4


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know what's happening, but I'm gonna join anyways..


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2012)

I should be home in like 5-10 minutes so I'll see you soon 


----------



## SockHead (Jun 2, 2012)

GUYS JOIN THIS TINYCHAT


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2012)

i coming


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2012)

Its not loading. My internet is super slow.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 2, 2012)

Good turnout. Hope it goes as well or better in the summer.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2012)

It was fun.


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha that was much fun. I hope i get a webcam sometime


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2012)

that was actually boring without Pally </3


----------



## Princess (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought you guys were going to stay up all night?


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> I thought you guys were going to stay up all night?



Sock: I'm tired lol bye
Me: Fml no sock *leaves*
Keenan + brad: lets have orgy

yeah..

It was depressing


----------



## Brad (Jun 3, 2012)

Might as well post these here.

http://imgur.com/a/qUBJj


----------



## SockHead (Jun 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> Might as well post these here.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qUBJj



omg lol was that what you were doing??


----------



## Brad (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah. I was pretty bored.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 3, 2012)

no neck. no problem.


----------



## Brad (Jun 3, 2012)

No you have a neck. You are just sticking your head out.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2012)

if this is how i look IRL god help me


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Can this happen again please? PLEAZ? Would people be interested in doing another all nighter?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> Can this happen again please? PLEAZ? Would people be interested in doing another all nighter?



You guys did an all nighter already?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 9, 2012)

It's a trap.


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

It seemed like it happened in my absence, but maybe I read the thread wrong. Regardless of whether or not it actually happened, would anyone be interested in doing one?


----------



## Keenan (Jun 9, 2012)

No all nighter yet. We had a decently successful one for a few hours a week ago, but we're reserving the first all nighter for July second, when me and everyone else are out of school. If it's successful, hopefully many more will follow.
We're going to be up for a long time, any ideas of what we can do when we get bored? I've already suggested sharing music and videos as well as joining a random tinychat and spamming it. Any other suggestions or feedback?

@Callie: Gad you're coming!


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Awe, I can't go then. I have camp on July 3rd and need to have slept :/

Hope you guys have fun, and I hope you do one in the future I can come to. Friday and Saturday nights will be best for me in July, so hopefully one will happen then. I'll let y'all know if I think of anything you can do to stay awake! Good luck!


----------



## Keenan (Jun 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> Awe, I can't go then. I have camp on July 3rd and need to have slept :/
> 
> Hope you guys have fun, and I hope you do one in the future I can come to. Friday and Saturday nights will be best for me in July, so hopefully one will happen then. I'll let y'all know if I think of anything you can do to stay awake! Good luck!


We can probably reschedule, if another date works for everyone else. I'm out on June 21st, so any date after then is good. Name a date, and people shall comment to tell us if they may attend this glorious event.


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

July 7th?


----------



## Keenan (Jun 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> July 7th?


I see no problem with that as of now. I'll be certain closer to that date, but count me in for now. Is that good for anyone else?


----------



## Brad (Jun 9, 2012)

Same. The only days I can't come are Wednesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

i can do whenever


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2012)

Im on vacation right now, but im getting back saturday night so I might be down for then. Would probably fall asleep on camera doe.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 15, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Im on vacation right now, but im getting back saturday night so I might be down for then. Would probably fall asleep on camera doe.


July 7th is the new date. Are you around then?


----------



## Brad (Jun 15, 2012)

you guys up for doing something sometime this weekend, though?


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> you guys up for doing something sometime this weekend, though?



posshibly


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

This weekend I'm stidying for finals. I'll be around most days after that.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> July 7th is the new date. Are you around then?



That's the day before I leave for Iowa so yeah I can make it. not sure ill stay all night though.

@Thread: Lets do something tonight. But ill be home at midnight because im still at atlanta airport.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

SockHead said:


> That's the day before I leave for Iowa so yeah I can make it. not sure ill stay all night though.
> 
> @Thread: Lets do something tonight. But ill be home at midnight because im still at atlanta airport.


Maybe for a bit, but I still have school until Thursday. I needs to get mah sleep.


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't do tonight.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Idc if we do tonight or not


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Idc if we do tonight or not


It's obviously not happening anytime soon. July 7th is the date for now. Who is around then?


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

I am, (unless something comes up)


----------



## n00srac (Jun 17, 2012)

Id live to join you guys in this, ill check if july 7th works and ill get back to you!


----------



## Liv (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## Kip (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope i remember!


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2012)

If you start it early on the 7th I might show up.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 26, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> If you start it early on the 7th I might show up.


No all nighter? How early?


----------



## Princess (Jun 27, 2012)

Keenan said:


> No all nighter? How early?



I don't know, my friend's having a party so..


----------



## Keenan (Jun 27, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> I don't know, my friend's having a party so..


Come for a bit if you can. We will most likely have another if this one goes well.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> I don't know, my friend's having a party so..



pally come.
we miss you <3


----------



## Brad (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think I'll be there all night, but I'll be there for a while.


----------



## Ryusaki (Jun 28, 2012)

Never used TinyChat but I might try it out!


----------



## Keenan (Jul 3, 2012)

4 more days! Don't forget!


----------



## Justin (Jul 3, 2012)

Gonna be on Vacation when this is going on. : (


----------



## Brad (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang... gotta find my hat.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 3, 2012)

Justin said:


> Gonna be on Vacation when this is going on. : (


We'll have another later in the summer. Have fun on vacation!


----------



## Justin (Jul 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> We'll have another later in the summer. Have fun on vacation!



Err... I posted in the wrong thread. I meant to say this in the Smash Camp thread. I'll still be here on the 7th.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 3, 2012)

**** scheduling lets do one now


----------



## Brad (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm down.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> 4 more days! Don't forget!


I forgot lol



Justin said:


> Err... I posted in the wrong thread. I meant to say this in the Smash Camp thread. I'll still be here on the 7th.


I do this all the time, its awkward when someone see's it lol



SockHead said:


> **** scheduling lets do one now


but i look ugly but idc i just wont go, if you wanna do it, do it.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 4, 2012)

SockHead said:


> **** scheduling lets do one now


Hmmm... You're lack of scheduling seems to have resulted in a lack of tinychatting. The date stands.

By no means do you have to stay all night, but it would be more fun if people did. Any more ideas of what we should do? We're going to get bored after a few hours.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Hmmm... You're lack of scheduling seems to have resulted in a lack of tinychatting. The date stands.
> 
> By no means do you have to stay all night, but it would be more fun if people did. Any more ideas of what we should do? We're going to get bored after a few hours.



I leave for Iowa on the 8th at 5am though. So it's gonna be really hard for me to stay..


----------



## Keenan (Jul 4, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I leave for Iowa on the 8th at 5am though. So it's gonna be really hard for me to stay..


Oh well, at least you can come for a bit.

Who else is coming?


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

Me, silly.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> Me, silly.


Has the hat been located?


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh dang, forgot.... hold on.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Oh well, at least you can come for a bit.
> 
> Who else is coming?



me, most likely


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

Today's the day. What time are we starting?


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

never.


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> never.



...say never


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

But seriously, Pally isn't going.
So it'll be boring


----------



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2012)

Tonight is the night for the first all night Tinychat! We'll probably start around 10 eastern, anyone is free to come. It is encouraged that you cam and stay all night, but you can leave anytime you want and you don't need to broadcast.

Hope everyone can make it!


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

I will.


----------



## Callie (Jul 7, 2012)

I can haz excite.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2012)

It's on. TBT all night tinychat commences now.

http://tinychat.com/ff7hg


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)

Danger Zone!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

You guys are really boring...


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

AMURICA


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

How is that Asian american?


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> How is that Asian american?



ssshhhh...we're trying to get her deported.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

Please do.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Extremely successful Tinychat. Me, Callie and Brad stayed for 9 hours, Ryan was there for most of it, and Liv and Akiko were with us for a few hours. I'd say it was a good bonding time for all of us. We hope to do this regularly, or at least more often, so hopefully more people can come next time. Envelopes and burgers.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2012)

YAAAAYY. AMERICA!
THIS SHOULD BE A WEEKLY THIING.


Spoiler: Things we talked about



BOOKS
AMERICA
BURGERS
COOKIES
ENVELOPES
AIDS
PUPPETS
PUKE
GOSSIP
PRANK CALLS
DICK FIGURES
BED BATH & BEYOND
RONREY
CANCER
CAUSES OF CANCER
GLEE
JOURNEY
TF2
ANIMAL CROSSING
AWESOMENESS
PIZZAZ PIZZAZ!
AND MANY, MANY MORE.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Extremely successful Tinychat. Me, Callie and Brad stayed for 9 hours, Ryan was there for most of it, and Liv and Akiko were with us for a few hours. I'd say it was a good bonding time for all of us. We hope to do this regularly, or at least more often, so hopefully more people can come next time. Envelopes and burgers.



thanks for forgetting me;






ME MAKING MY SEXY FACES TO MY MOVES LIKE MILKSHAKES! 
mmf

'extremely successful' that was one of the worst things i've done in my life - all you did was watch videos. You didn't even go topless after midnight!


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Ryan said:


> YAAAAYY. AMERICA!
> THIS SHOULD BE A WEEKLY THIING.
> 
> 
> ...



That list makes me happy.

And yes, I'd say it was a success too! Additional things include the many sexy faces of Brad, and Jake is a fluffy kitten. Oh, and I do believe Jubs is a fairy blackstronaut.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ME MAKING MY SEXY FACES TO MY MOVES LIKE MILKSHAKES!
> mmf
> 
> 'extremely successful' that was one of the worst things i've done in my life - all you did was watch videos. You didn't even go topless after midnight!


If you didn't enjoy it, then why did you stay?


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

i forgot i had the tab open LOL


----------



## Princess (Jul 8, 2012)

All you did was watch videos?
Welp.


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)

That was pretty fun. I think we should do this more often.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> That was pretty fun. I think we should do this more often.


Agreed. Every night, all night. We'll never go to sleep!

Nice title by the way, Brad.


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)

But also, I kinda like sleeping, once a week is good.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> But also, I kinda like sleeping, once a week is good.


I was out almost immediately after we quit. It felt so good to sleep.


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)

This is what I did afterwards.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> This is what I did afterwards.


We would have watched that, if your computer didn't lag. The screen was too small too, it wouldn't have been very enjoyable.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, I fell asleep at 8:43am and woke up now. It's 5:52pm where I am so that's pretty late. If we do it everyday, that would be a little too much for me (considering my young age). Once a week is good.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Well, I fell asleep at 8:43am and woke up now. It's 5:52pm where I am so that's pretty late. If we do it everyday, that would be a little too much for me (considering my young age). Once a week is good.


That was a joke. There's no way we could do it everyday. I'm happy to do it once a week, or at lea=ast more often if people are up for it.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm good with once a week. If that happens though, I probably won't make it to sun rise each time. I'm going to attempt to get a semi normal sleeping schedule eventually.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Callie said:


> Yeah, I'm good with once a week. If that happens though, I probably won't make it to sun rise each time. I'm going to attempt to get a semi normal sleeping schedule eventually.


Then maybe it shouldn't be so often. It is a lot to handle.


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)

How about we don't go to sunrise. Just, ya' know hang for a few hours.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

I mean, during the summer it might be doable. But when the school year comes around, it will be more difficult.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> That was pretty fun. I think we should do this more often.





Keenan said:


> Agreed. Every night, all night. We'll never go to sleep!
> 
> Nice title by the way, Brad.



okay, you can have yours, with you two, callie, ryan and the asian. Watch videos all night, and then argue over them

Pally can have hers with everyone else who doesn't want to watch videos, and get kinky.

Everybody wins.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> okay, you can have yours, with you two, callie, ryan and the asian.



Hehe, and the asian.


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

How about everyone does whatever the hell they want? If you want to go to chats with videos and burgers then go ahead. If you want to go to other types of chats, go ahead. If you want to go to both or neither, go ahead. Basically, I think everyone should just do whatever makes them happy. Maybe I'm being idiotic for pointing all this out, but it seems like we have some unnecessary conflict (which is scary for me because I hate conflict.) 

Sorry for the possibly pointless post, but like the great War said, why can't we be friends? *dances*


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

but all you did, for 9 hours, was watch videos -.-


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, and I get why one would find that really boring. However many people (myself included) like doing that sort of thing, which is why we did it. And since you don't really like it, I think the most logical thing to do would be to not to go to a chat where all everyone does is watch videos. There will certainly be other kinds of chats—ones that will probably tickle your fancy a bit better. I'll probably go to some of those too, since I've never done a chat type deal other than last night's. And if I like it, I'll go to both types. And if I hate it, I won't. I think it's a pretty simple concept: do what makes you happy, not miserable.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

That is why i said there should be two, one for those who want to watch videos, and one for those who dont


----------



## Princess (Jul 9, 2012)

Everyone is invited to every tinychat if it's posted in this thread.
There's no need for conflict.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 9, 2012)

Oops I forgot


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Oops I forgot



it's not like you missed anything anyway,


----------



## Keenan (Jul 10, 2012)

Callie said:


> Yeah, and I get why one would find that really boring. However many people (myself included) like doing that sort of thing, which is why we did it. And since you don't really like it, I think the most logical thing to do would be to not to go to a chat where all everyone does is watch videos. There will certainly be other kinds of chats—ones that will probably tickle your fancy a bit better. I'll probably go to some of those too, since I've never done a chat type deal other than last night's. And if I like it, I'll go to both types. And if I hate it, I won't. I think it's a pretty simple concept: do what makes you happy, not miserable.


I second this. I'll probably be attending both chats, and I'll have fun at them both.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 16, 2012)

So anyone planning another one of these?


----------



## Brad (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know. I probably won't be able to do it until Saturday, or Friday, seeing as how I'll be visiting my sister until Thursday. Then on Thursday night I'm going to the Dark Knight Rises at midnight.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

When chris gets back he'll probs have one sometime


----------



## SockHead (Jul 23, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/imback


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 23, 2012)

Me silly


----------



## Princess (Jul 23, 2012)

You guys should join.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks for a fun whole minute guys


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 23, 2012)

lol by the time I got there everyone had left.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 23, 2012)

my internet crashed sorro


----------



## SockHead (Jul 25, 2012)

Let's do one of these tonight. How's 9PM EST?


----------



## Callie (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone good for 10:30 EST tonight?


----------



## SockHead (Jul 28, 2012)

Mega64 Podcast is on tonight at 10 :'(


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

The Glee Project


----------



## Keenan (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread hasn't been touched in a while... Oh well.

Come join us: http://tinychat.com/asdfshnffkfv


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on down br0s and gals


----------



## Brad (Oct 16, 2012)

Aw snap!!!! It's 'bout to get real!


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2012)

Get in here you chumps.


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2012)

Brad where's your hot bro???


----------



## Thunder (Oct 16, 2012)

man why can't you just use the irc instead


----------



## Caius (Oct 16, 2012)

I FORGOT YOU'RE ALL KIDS


----------



## Dylab (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm what is this All about ladies


----------



## Trundle (Oct 16, 2012)

dat was styoopid


----------



## Princess (Oct 16, 2012)

We tried to make a douchebag face







We all failed.
Except maybe Jenn.


----------



## Caius (Oct 16, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> We tried to make a douchebag face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slender is my fursona.


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2012)

"Trees 'n' ****, I guess." - Zr388


----------



## Caius (Oct 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> "Trees 'n' ****, I guess." - Zr388



Trees.
n
****


----------



## Keenan (Oct 16, 2012)

Spoiler











If zr died today, she would have wanted me to post this.


----------



## Brad (Oct 16, 2012)

I played Amnesia, you guys missed me pee my pants.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> I played Amnesia, you guys missed me pee my pants.


Zr keeps yelling at Trees 'n' ****, and it's scaring me.

__

Fun stuff, guys. I hope we can do this again sometime.


----------



## Caius (Oct 16, 2012)

IT WAS A LAMP HELP


----------



## Brad (Oct 17, 2012)

Not a metaphor.


----------



## Princess (Oct 17, 2012)

You guys are silly.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 18, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> We tried to make a douchebag face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw, I miss all of the fun.


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> aw, I miss all of the fun.



You honestly do.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> aw, I miss all of the fun.



I don't know why, but your avatar goes along pretty well with that picture.


----------



## Princess (Oct 31, 2012)

hi
http://tinychat.com/hereyougozrusexything


----------



## Caius (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm there :|


----------



## Brad (Oct 31, 2012)

Fools, get in here, we need more people.


----------



## Caius (Oct 31, 2012)

so ronery


----------



## Brad (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## SockHead (Oct 31, 2012)

CAN WE GET ANOTHER ONE GOING IM HOME NOW


----------



## Princess (Oct 31, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/tbtis3spooky


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2012)

plz come


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeez a litte late?


----------



## SockHead (Oct 31, 2012)

IM PARTYIN BY MYSELF OMG ***!!!


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Jeez a litte late?



no come



SockHead said:


> ***!!!



yes plz


----------



## Princess (Oct 31, 2012)

come u guise


----------



## Caius (Nov 1, 2012)

Figures I was asleep lol


----------



## Princess (Nov 1, 2012)

Time zones


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2012)

someone make one i amboered!!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 16, 2012)

lets have one tonight but idk if ill be home late or not just wait for me ok ok


----------



## Keenan (Nov 16, 2012)

Me and Brad are playing some LFD2, so if you Steam message one of us, we'll join up.

EDIT: It's too late. Next time for me.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Nov 17, 2012)

I've never tried or heard of 'tinychat' but I'll join.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2012)

Tonight?


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2012)

http://tinychat.com/uastoopidhoe


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm gonna be honest, I'd never join a chatroom with that kinda name.

(actually I think Pally's made me join a few like that, you guys are terrible at thinking up names)


----------



## Brad (Jan 12, 2013)

http://tinychat.com/germyistupid

come here


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2013)

oops i am l8

just like my period


----------



## SockHead (Jan 26, 2013)

whoever is on tonight lets do it. im super depressed and this will make me happy again


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 26, 2013)

The tinychat froza and now I can't chat.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 26, 2013)

SockHead said:


> whoever is on tonight lets do it. im super depressed and this will make me happy again


I'll be at a party tonight... But I'm bringing my laptop, so I might stop by for a bit if this actually happens.
and don't be depressed Sock, we luv u.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 26, 2013)

We all love you sock head!!! Just think about old cartoons, that always makes me happy!


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

I may show up but my current PC does not have a web cam.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine does but I don't wanna use it.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 26, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Mine does but I don't wanna use it.



Then why the heck are you posting in this thread?!


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

Hm, so when is it tonight? or is it even tonight?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 27, 2013)

E765 said:


> Then why the heck are you posting in this thread?!





 I was hoping to use TINYCHAT but then I decided to just use the TBT chatroom

 And that was coming from the one who said I have a crush on Sockhead.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I was hoping to use TINYCHAT but then I decided to just use the TBT chatroom
> 
> And that was coming from the one who said I have a crush on Sockhead.



You were in IRC?  What name did you have?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 27, 2013)

The TINYCHAT froze before I could get a name. Let me try again


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> The TINYCHAT froze before I could get a name. Let me try again



I meant the chat, not tinychat.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 27, 2013)

oh


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2013)

I should probably do this sometime.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I should probably do this sometime.


Do eet. Is gud.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm in TBT chat right now.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> The TINYCHAT froze before I could get a name. Let me try again


Every time we do a Tinychat, someone starts a new room, and no one posted a new link. All the links that have been posted in the past are dead.


----------

